# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  140g SST 6.5mm, .224 TSX 50gr, .224 TTSX 50gr, .224 52gr A-Max

## kirabilli

cleaning up the reloading corner and found these;

*40* 140gr Hornady SST 6.5 mm 
*100* unopened box .224 A-Max 52gr
*50* Barnes 50gr TSX (flat Base)
*50* Barnes 50Gr TTSX (FB)

will swap for 6.5mm 120gr Noslet BT or .224 50gr SP (that will work in 1:14 Twist) or cash or ??

----------


## matto1234

Prices on the .224 projectiles?

----------


## kirabilli

*40* 140gr Hornady SST 6.5 mm 
*100* unopened box .224 A-Max 52gr $40
*50* Barnes 50gr TSX (flat Base) $50
*50* Barnes 50Gr TTSX (FB) $50
posted

----------


## Taniwha_Hunter

would you sell the 40 140 SST?

----------


## kirabilli

Sure 149gr sst $20 posted

----------


## Taniwha_Hunter

sweet il take the sst can you pm me your deets

----------


## Ginga

Interested in some 50 grain sierras for the barnes 50 ttsx plus cash your way?

----------


## kirabilli

Yes which sierras are they?

----------


## Ginga

50 grain spitzer. Only 35 though.

----------


## Cartman

Keen on the tsx and amaxs please

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------

